# The Thrift Shop



## Krory (Jun 1, 2014)

[FONT=Century Gothic"]*?? The Thrift Shop ??*

_Hey Macklekror, can we go thrift shopping?_
(Gif not by me)
Welcome to the Thrift Shop, Krory's quick-stop cheap set shop.
In the thrift shop, you can get your hands on the following for cheap:


Avatars
Signatures
Profile Pictures
Renders
Animated GIFs
Open to other possible requests

*Requesting:*
Just some basic things when you are requesting:

When requesting an avatar, profile picture, or signature tell me both dimension *and* filesize limits. Request whether you want something animated or still.* I tend to work better when given a topic and allowed to pick my own stock*, but if you have your heart set on something, go ahead. Other important information when requesting is the type of border you want (if any) and whether you want text or not on it (be sure to tell me _absolutely_ if you do *not* want text)

You can request renders for any purpose, even if not to be used for a set, so if you _are_ using it for a set be sure to include the size limitations you want.

I can make GIFs from video sources (preferably YouTube), though I can also crop, resize, and add borders to existing GIFs that you find that you'd like to use. Also, you can feel free to request GIFs that you intend to use just for reaction purposes or the likes (as you can see from my example GIFs below).

The only thing I absolutely don't do is *rounded borders*. I'm not familiar with doing them, I don't like how they look so I _won't_ do them, and there are other people that will.

If there's some type of image you want that I haven't listed, feel free to ask! I've also done book covers and banners, for example.

Keep in mind, I'm just a man. Which means I have the right to suck. _A lot_. I mean c'mon, this is the thrift shop for a reason.

*Rules:*

Turn off sigs when you request... this isn't heavily enforced, but just a courtesy.

No requirements (post, time, etc.) to request

You can request however often you want, however...

I work at my own pace, so you could get lucky and get  your requests soon... or not.

You are *NOT* required to rep or credit me, however...

If for some bizarre reason someone asks you who made it, you should probably tell them

*Portfolio:*


*Spoiler*: _Sets_ 


















*Spoiler*: _SotW Entries_ 





















*Spoiler*: _Banners_ 









​[/FONT]


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2014)

*Mr. Krory's Wonder Emporium*

[FONT=Century Gothic"]

*Portfolio (cont'd):*


*Spoiler*: _Animated GIFs_ 













*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 












*Spoiler*: _Renders_ 













​[/FONT]


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 1, 2014)

!!!!


go wild


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 1, 2014)

150x200

mirror's edge


----------



## Misao (Jun 1, 2014)

either one matt, with cheese pls


----------



## Sunako (Jun 1, 2014)

150x150 avatar please


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2014)

Trinity said:


> !!!!
> 
> 
> go wild



You get what I give you.



Just be glad it's still Beckett. 

*To Do:*
Halcyon
Misao
Sunako


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jun 1, 2014)

Shinobu
No text
x250


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> 150x200
> 
> mirror's edge





*To Do:*
Misao
Sunako
Cheeky Nayrudo


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2014)

Misao said:


> either one matt, with cheese pls





*To Do:*
Sunako
Cheeky Nayrudo
Trinity (redo since she probably hates it )


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2014)

Sunako said:


> 150x150 avatar please





*To Do:*
Cheeky Nayrudo
Trinity

Due to events, I suppose I'll be changing the OP.  I'll _consider_ stock but no guarantee I'll use it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Shinobu
> No text
> x250





Turn off your sign next time.

*To Do:*
Trinity


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2014)

Trinity:



*To Do:*
Go play video games


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 1, 2014)

150x200

Naoto Shirogane of Persona 4

No Text


----------



## trance (Jun 1, 2014)

150x200

Vegeta


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> 150x200
> 
> Naoto Shirogane of Persona 4
> 
> No Text





*To Do:*
Stαrkiller


----------



## Katou (Jun 2, 2014)

[]

150x200


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200
> 
> Vegeta





*To Do:*
Wallachia


----------



## Krippy (Jun 2, 2014)

150x200

Ace from OP


----------



## trance (Jun 2, 2014)

150x200

Homura Akemi from "Puella Magi Madoka Magica"


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> []
> 
> 150x200





*To Do:*
Krippy
Stαrkiller


----------



## Sunako (Jun 2, 2014)

krory said:


> *To Do:*
> Cheeky Nayrudo
> Trinity
> 
> Due to events, I suppose I'll be changing the OP.  I'll _consider_ stock but no guarantee I'll use it.



Thank you


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2014)

Krippy said:


> 150x200
> 
> Ace from OP








Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200
> 
> Homura Akemi from "Puella Magi Madoka Magica"






*To Do:*
Slack off


----------



## andrea (Jun 2, 2014)

could i get a femshep ava? 150x200


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2014)

fires said:


> could i get a femshep ava? 150x200


----------



## ℛei (Jun 5, 2014)

yay kror has a shop? 

well make me similiar avy im using right now dany again 

thanks~


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2014)

ℛei said:


> yay kror has a shop?
> 
> well make me similiar avy im using right now dany again
> 
> thanks~


----------



## ℛei (Jun 5, 2014)

thanks kror <3

still cant rep you what the hell 

i'll double rep you ok


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2014)

It's okay, don't worry about it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm trying to PM you but can't figure out how and it's driving me crazy. See you do avt but I need a special favor and I like your "My approach" style. I need a cover for my new book. Got the image I want but I need title on it "The Shooting At Low Valley High" and my name on the bottom for author credit "James DeSantis". It's about a school shooting so mess around the image to the point you think it fits a dark and morbid type theme. Thanks man. 



If can do it tell me and I can go somewhere else ^_^


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm game - just sent you a PM with a couple questions, if you can't respond back in PM for whatever reeason then you can just respond here.


----------



## trance (Jun 5, 2014)

150x200

Weiss Schnee from RWBY


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200
> 
> Weiss Schnee from RWBY


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 7, 2014)

How about Chie Satonaka from Persona 4 this time around, krory?


150x200, no text


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> How about Chie Satonaka from Persona 4 this time around, krory?
> 
> 
> 150x200, no text


----------



## Katou (Jun 7, 2014)

Misaka Mikoto ( ToAru )

150x200


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Misaka Mikoto ( ToAru )
> 
> 150x200





Sorry it took so long, was busy this evening.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jun 8, 2014)

150x200

soundwave from transformers


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 8, 2014)

Icon of a pretty girl. It doesn't matter who she is but please, use photography as stock, not a drawing 

To use as profile picture so dimensions up to 250x250 (no need to be that big, or square)

Can I ask you not to use border?

Thanks


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> 150x200
> 
> soundwave from transformers





*To Do:*
ane


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jun 8, 2014)

krory said:


> *To Do:*
> ane


thats movieverse soundwave right? thanks brah i love it


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

ane said:


> Icon of a pretty girl. It doesn't matter who she is but please, use photography as stock, not a drawing
> 
> To use as profile picture so dimensions up to 250x250 (no need to be that big, or square)
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 8, 2014)

It doesn't suck, you gave me a lovely lady. Thanks


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 8, 2014)

Yukari Takeba from Persona 3



150x200, no text


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Yukari Takeba from Persona 3
> 
> 
> 
> 150x200, no text


----------



## Impact (Jun 8, 2014)

Minato from Persona 3

150?200.

Preferably no text.


----------



## Laix (Jun 10, 2014)

gimme a frosty emma frost avatar  preferably january jones as emma in x men first class

no text please

175 x 250


----------



## Morphine (Jun 10, 2014)

Maleficent
150x200
text up to you


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 10, 2014)

Aigis from Persona 3


150x200, no text


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry for lateness - I'll get to you all later today when I get home.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Minato from Persona 3
> 
> 150?200.
> 
> Preferably no text.








Laix said:


> gimme a frosty emma frost avatar  preferably january jones as emma in x men first class
> 
> no text please
> 
> 175 x 250





*To Do:*
Morphine
Zaxxon


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2014)

Morphine said:


> Maleficent
> 150x200
> text up to you





*To Do:*
Zaxxon


----------



## Impact (Jun 10, 2014)

krory said:


> *To Do:*
> Morphine
> Zaxxon



 that dark coloring is fucking perfect thanks


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 12, 2014)

Icon of Iker Casillas to use as profile picture, please

Stock that I like:


Other ones I found:





Whatever size you want, you know it's up to 250x250 and I don't really mind. No borders or white solid borders, please. 

If you don't like any of these stocks, please, use any picture where he's wearing either normal clothes or Spain kit (not the kit of his team in the regular league as I want to use now). As I think you're not a fan of sports, you can ask me

Thank you


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

Zaxxon:




ane:


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 15, 2014)

thanks Krory 

If I may, a Stannis ava 150x200 

stock of your choice, trusting your discretion


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2014)

@Lucasia


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 19, 2014)

Tomoko Kuroki from WataMote


150x200, no text


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Tomoko Kuroki from WataMote
> 
> 
> 150x200, no text


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

Mega Swampert

150x200

No text


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 20, 2014)

Tobirama
150x200
text- Tobirama


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Mega Swampert
> 
> 150x200
> 
> No text





*To Do:*
Revy


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2014)

Revy said:


> Tobirama
> 150x200
> text- Tobirama


----------



## Katou (Jun 26, 2014)

Kirisaki Chitoge
150x200
No Text


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks amazing. Thank you!!!


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 26, 2014)

Size : 150x200
Source : Darius from League of Legends ()
Text : None


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Kirisaki Chitoge
> 150x200
> No Text





*To Do:*

Gogeta


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Size : 150x200
> Source : Darius from League of Legends ()
> Text : None





EDIT: Here, this one is better.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks a bunch friend

But, is it too much to ask for no borders? Forgot to specify. Sorry, if it is, then NP.

And you can also show me the previous one, i don't mind


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Thanks a bunch friend
> 
> But, is it too much to ask for no borders? Forgot to specify. Sorry, if it is, then NP.
> 
> And you can also show me the previous one, i don't mind





First is the one you have without the border.

Second was the original - the overlay effect is a moving gif so I was mostly trying just to keep the lava burst in it but originally you could see the tip of the volcano moving up so I Just moved it down but you can have that one if you want. You can see the difference in the bottom right corner.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 26, 2014)

150x200
Senji Kiyomasa
Preferably no border and text


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 26, 2014)

krory said:


> First is the one you have without the border.
> 
> Second was the original - the overlay effect is a moving gif so I was mostly trying just to keep the lava burst in it but originally you could see the tip of the volcano moving up so I Just moved it down but you can have that one if you want. You can see the difference in the bottom right corner.



Yeah i can see the difference - i prefer the first one though still

And thanks for making this little change for me. GL with your Shop. One more thing, any limit on when one can request again?


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

Nope, no limits, no requirement for rep or credit. I would appreciate if people didn't go requesting like fifteen things in one day but considering the circumstances of this shop I want people to be able to request regularly in case they didn't like their last one. And thank you!

@JoJo - Working on yours now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

JoJo said:


> 150x200
> Senji Kiyomasa
> Preferably no border and text


----------



## JoJo (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks great. I love the effects. By any chance, do you have the stock? 

BTW I have an another avatar ahead of this, so it may be a few days before I wear the one  you just made.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Looks great. I love the effects. By any chance, do you have the stock?
> 
> BTW I have an another avatar ahead of this, so it may be a few days before I wear the one  you just made.





And no problem. As the OP says, there's no pressure or obligation to rep, credit, or use the avatar so don't worry about it. Glad you like it.


----------



## Savage (Jun 26, 2014)

Link- Legend of Zelda
150x200


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 27, 2014)

Littlefinger
150x200
No text.

Great work, by the way.


----------



## Katou (Jun 27, 2014)

krory said:


> *To Do:*
> 
> Gogeta



Thank you
Looks Fantastic


----------



## trance (Jun 27, 2014)

Gray Fox from Metal Gear

150x200.


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2014)

Savage said:


> Link- Legend of Zelda
> 150x200





*To Do:*
Other people


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Littlefinger
> 150x200
> No text.
> 
> Great work, by the way.





*To Do:*

That one other guy that wanted an avatar.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 28, 2014)

Alrite new character 
(I have a few i'll have you do over the next few weeks)

Size : 150x200
Source : Rengar 
Text : None

And also preferably no border

Thanks a bunch man and sorry if it's any trouble


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Gray Fox from Metal Gear
> 
> 150x200.





Meh. Couldn't get anything decent from the text but added a version with it anyways.


@Gogeta - It's no trouble, you're next.


----------



## Krory (Jun 28, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Alrite new character
> (I have a few i'll have you do over the next few weeks)
> 
> Size : 150x200
> ...


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 28, 2014)

I will rep you as soon as i can. Thanks again!


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Size: 150x200
Stock: Sabo (One Piece)
Text: None

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## trance (Jun 28, 2014)

krory said:


> Meh. Couldn't get anything decent from the text but added a version with it anyways.
> 
> 
> @Gogeta - It's no trouble, you're next.



Thanks. 

24'd for a bit longer.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

Pyro said:


> Size: 150x200
> Stock: Sabo (One Piece)
> Text: None
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 29, 2014)

Do you do sigs too? Or just avatars? This one looks great.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

Not right now, no sigs no.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 30, 2014)

I see business is booming

Surprise me.
Lara or Sam
Maybe Merrill
Maybe someone from DA:I


----------



## Krory (Jul 1, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> I see business is booming
> 
> Surprise me.
> Lara or Sam
> ...


----------



## Krippy (Jul 1, 2014)

150x200

Law from OP


----------



## Ghazan (Jul 1, 2014)

150x200
Legend of Korra's Ghazan
Text: Preferably Ghazan in it


----------



## Krory (Jul 1, 2014)

Krippy said:


> 150x200
> 
> Law from OP





*To Do:*
Ghazan though not sure you are able to wear a 150x200 avatar yet but what the hey


----------



## Jagger (Jul 1, 2014)

Size: 150x200.
Source: Gutts from Berserk.
Text: No.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 2, 2014)

make me a maslany profile pic krory,pretty plz


----------



## Savage (Jul 4, 2014)

Minato or jiraiya
150x200


----------



## Krory (Jul 4, 2014)

Getting to work on the others - have to put Ghazan on hold until I find some decent source material.

*To Do:*
Jagger
Rei
Savage


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 5, 2014)

150x200

Sephiroth


----------



## trance (Jul 5, 2014)

150x200

Sena Kashiwazaki from Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai

Much appreciated.


----------



## Krory (Jul 5, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Size: 150x200.
> Source: Gutts from Berserk.
> Text: No.





*To Do:*

Rei
Savage
Necessary Evil
Starkiller


----------



## Krory (Jul 5, 2014)

ℛei said:


> make me a maslany profile pic krory,pretty plz





*To Do:*
Savage
Necessary Evil
Starkiller


----------



## Krory (Jul 5, 2014)

Savage said:


> Minato or jiraiya
> 150x200





*To Do:*
Necessary Evil
Starkiller


----------



## Krory (Jul 5, 2014)

Necessary Evil said:


> 150x200
> 
> Sephiroth





*To Do:*

Starkiller


----------



## Krory (Jul 5, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200
> 
> Sena Kashiwazaki from Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai
> 
> Much appreciated.





*To Do:*

Look at porn.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 6, 2014)

krory said:


> *To Do:*
> Savage
> Necessary Evil
> Starkiller



OMFG PRETTY 

thanks kror <3


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey man

I got another request if you don't mind

No borders preferably, no text

Source is the game called Prototype

The protagonist of the first game is Alex Mercer, and i want an avatar off of him. There is a sequel to the game where there is a new protagonist, James Heller (to make it easy for you - he is black, lol), however be careful not to use a stock of him (as he was a shitty character).

150x200, you know the drill. Thanks a bunch and take care.

But eh, i decided not to be lazy and look for a pic or two to give you just for reference sake





And while any stock will do, and i really mean that, i'd generally prefer if you used one while he is using his powers (claws, blade, whip, hammerfists etc.), similarly to those 2 pictures i linked.

Sorry for over complicating this. Just do your thing.


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2014)

It's cool - I'm familiar with the game series and characters (agreed: Heller was a shit character). I'll get on it ASAP.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 8, 2014)

Size: 150x200
Source: Ermac (Mortal Kombat)

Thank you


----------



## Morphine (Jul 8, 2014)

150x200
lana del  rey


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Sorry for over complicating this. Just do your thing.





*To Do:*
Blackout
Morphine


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2014)

Blackout said:


> Size: 150x200
> Source: Ermac (Mortal Kombat)
> 
> Thank you





*To Do:*
Morphine


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2014)

T.I.

150 x 200

Please and thank you.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> T.I.
> 
> 150 x 200
> 
> Please and thank you.





Unless you're asking for an avatar of a Texas Instruments calculator, which would frankly be fucking awesome and major props to you.


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2014)

krory said:


> Unless you're asking for an avatar of a Texas Instruments calculator, which would frankly be fucking awesome and major props to you.



You got it. A calculator avatar is what I'm looking for.

The former.


----------



## Tapion (Jul 8, 2014)

Size: 150 x 200

Source: Tsukishima (Bleach)

please and thanks m8.


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2014)

Morphine said:


> 150x200
> lana del  rey





*To Do:*
Starkiller
Starraver


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> You got it. A calculator avatar is what I'm looking for.
> 
> The former.





*To Do:*
Starraver


----------



## trance (Jul 9, 2014)

krory said:


> *To Do:*
> Starraver



krory...you are awesome. 

24'd but will rep when not.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 9, 2014)

krory said:


> *To Do:*
> Blackout
> Morphine




*Spoiler*: __ 









Also, mind giving me a border-less version of it? I'll adjust my sig to it and all if not (to match borders) but if you still have the PSD file i'd appreciate it a lot

regardless, thanks a bunch again. I legit feel bad for requesting so much .
But i will request soon regardless


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't actually but it shouldn't be hard to get rid of it, I'll send it your way when I get it done after I do Starraver's.

And it's no problem, I don't mind - that's why there's no wait time or anything on requesting.


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2014)

@Starraver -


----------



## JoJo (Jul 11, 2014)

Avatar
Senior Sized
No Borders/Text
I would like either The Rail Tracer or Ladd Russo. Both are from Baccano!!


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Avatar
> Senior Sized
> No Borders/Text
> I would like either The Rail Tracer or Ladd Russo. Both are from Baccano!!


----------



## JoJo (Jul 27, 2014)

I mean, its not _that_ bad.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2014)

Sure it is. No need to sugar-coat it.


----------



## JoJo (Jul 27, 2014)

make me another one

Only thing I hold a certain distaste to is the background. Aside from that it could be a lot worse.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 27, 2014)

Requesting avatar
150x200
Text: no
border: no
Izuko Gaen or Yotsugi Ononoki from any of the monogatari series

thanks


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2014)

@JoJo - For messing up so badly and for taking so long, took a shot at another one - Rail Tracer/Felix/Vino this time.



Hope this is an improvement for you.

*To Do:*
Aladdin


----------



## JoJo (Jul 27, 2014)

That is waaaaay better. You've got another rep coming your way. Just gotta spread.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 27, 2014)

Azusa Nakano from K-ON!

150 x 200, no text


----------



## ℛei (Jul 29, 2014)

150 x 200 avy plz krory-kun


----------



## Ghazan (Jul 31, 2014)

So I take it mine's still on hold?


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2015)

*WE ARE LIVE*

Check the first couple posts for some major updates on the shop and to look at an expanded portfolio.


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 27, 2015)

Type: Avatar (150x200, 500KB)
Stock: , if you take another one please let me know before
Type: Still
Effects: Up to you, but nothing pinkish please
Text: None
Border: None
Thank you in advance


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Type: Avatar (150x200, 500KB)
> Stock: , if you take another one please let me know before
> Type: Still
> Effects: Up to you, but nothing pinkish please
> ...


----------



## Lance (Jan 27, 2015)

First of many. 

Avatar of the Mermaid please.
Thank you.


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you, repped. Using soon


----------



## JoJo (Jan 28, 2015)

2 avatars please 

Stocks:  
On the first one, focus more on his face, like not too far or anything. For the second one, please focus on the guy in the steam roller. You don't need the entire steamroller in the avatar, but the front part with the blond guy is enough
Effects: Completely up to you
Borders: None
Text: None


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2015)

Lance said:


> First of many.
> 
> Avatar of the Mermaid please.
> Thank you.





*To Do:*
_JoJo_


----------



## Katou (Jan 29, 2015)

Miyamori Aoi Avy please 
Thanks !


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 29, 2015)

krory,says on ur front page that you do sets now.

I was wondering if you could make me a set out of this.





feel free to do what you want with em' so long as you keep tobirama's entire body in the sig. And if you can, could you add a raining effect on the sig.

like so.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2015)

JoJo said:


> 2 avatars please
> 
> Stocks:
> On the first one, focus more on his face, like not too far or anything. For the second one, please focus on the guy in the steam roller. You don't need the entire steamroller in the avatar, but the front part with the blond guy is enough
> ...





*To Do:*
Wallachia
Revy


----------



## Mαri (Jan 30, 2015)

2 avatars please [150x200]
 & 

No text.
Border/Effects up to you


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> Miyamori Aoi Avy please
> Thanks !





*To Do:*
Revy
Mαri


----------



## JoJo (Jan 30, 2015)

krory said:


> *To Do:*
> Wallachia
> Revy



Thanks for the avatars.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2015)

Revy said:


> krory,says on ur front page that you do sets now.
> 
> I was wondering if you could make me a set out of this.
> 
> ...







*To Do:*
Mαri


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 30, 2015)

will have to rep you twice.:3


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 31, 2015)

I heard krory needs something to do. 

Requesting an avatar:

Topic: Uchiha Itachi
Filesize 150x200 / 500kb
Stock: Up to you, but please use his Akatsuki version. Not Anbu Itachi and definitely not Edo Itachi.
Effects: No text, I'd prefer a raining effect (only if it fits), but it's basically up to you, just make it look badass. 
Borders: Up to you.

Will rep, thanks in advance.


----------



## Katou (Jan 31, 2015)

krory said:


> *To Do:*
> Revy
> Mαri



Thanks again


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2015)

Mαri said:


> 2 avatars please [150x200]
> &
> 
> No text.
> Border/Effects up to you





*To Do:*
Reiji


----------



## Mαri (Jan 31, 2015)

krory said:


> *To Do:*
> Reiji



Looks wonderful  thanks krory


----------



## Lance (Jan 31, 2015)

Bro get me a Rogue avatar, animated.
Please.
One I can keep permanently and you love. 
Both, 150X200 and 175X250 in case I win big avy rights. 

Last request of the year.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2015)

Reiji said:


> I heard krory needs something to do.
> 
> Requesting an avatar:
> 
> ...





I know you said you prefer rain but I wanted to try something else see if it turned out. If you like it, cool! If not, just tell me and I'll whip up something else for you more to your liking. :33 Don't be shy.

*To Do:*
Lance (Once you turn off your sig)


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2015)

And in case you folks haven't, be sure to check the front page! When I re-opened, I updated the shop. 

Along with the avatars I used to do, I am also now doing:


Signatures
Complete sets
Animated gifs (both creating from scratch and resizing/etc. existing)
Renders
Banners
Anything else you can think of, if I can manage!


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 1, 2015)

krory said:


> I know you said you prefer rain but I wanted to try something else see if it turned out. If you like it, cool! If not, just tell me and I'll whip up something else for you more to your liking. :33 Don't be shy.




Wow, thanks krory, I really do like the effect, as well as the coloring, perfectly fits for Itachi.

The only thing is: I'm not really a fan of the stock. It's not bad, but may I ask if it's possible to make it with ? Would really appreciate it, but only if possible and not too troublesome. Thanks again. :33


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Wow, thanks krory, I really do like the effect, as well as the coloring, perfectly fits for Itachi.
> 
> The only thing is: I'm not really a fan of the stock. It's not bad, but may I ask if it's possible to make it with ? Would really appreciate it, but only if possible and not too troublesome. Thanks again. :33



The dimensions, some parts of the image (namely how extended the collar is) might make it a little bit difficult but I'll see what I can do and let you know when I finish.


----------



## Sauce (Feb 1, 2015)

5:26-5:32 ( Whatever gives the best quality)
for signature please.

and 5:38-5:41 150 x 200

Please and thank you. Any problems, pm me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2015)

Reiji said:


> Wow, thanks krory, I really do like the effect, as well as the coloring, perfectly fits for Itachi.
> 
> The only thing is: I'm not really a fan of the stock. It's not bad, but may I ask if it's possible to make it with ? Would really appreciate it, but only if possible and not too troublesome. Thanks again. :33





How's this?

*To Do:*
Lance
Sauce


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2015)

Sauce said:


> 5:26-5:32 ( Whatever gives the best quality)
> for signature please.
> 
> and 5:38-5:41 150 x 200
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 












Any complaints or need anything changed or anything, lemme know.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 2, 2015)

krory said:


> How's this?




Perfect. Thank you so much. :33


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 2, 2015)

pick and choose. couple of avatars if you can. if not, choose one.
175x250 and 150x200 for further use.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2015)

Trinity said:


> pick and choose. couple of avatars if you can. if not, choose one.
> 175x250 and 150x200 for further use.




*Spoiler*: __ 











Hope these are to your standard.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 9, 2015)

Would it be possible to have any of these images of Robert Plant:Edited to have him wearing hipster glasses:with the caption "I was singing about Tolkien before it was cool" or "I was singing about Tolkien before it was mainstream?" I would very much like to have such an image in my signature.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 















If you want me to try on the others as well, I will, or if you have any complaints about this I'll tackle them tomorrow, just leave me a reply.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow! Those are amazing! Thank you very much! There is no need for any further images, as those shall definitely be sufficient. At this moment, I cannot give out any more +rep (as I have exceeded my daily allotment), but, as soon as the 24-hour period is over, I shall give it to you.


----------



## trance (Feb 10, 2015)

Do whatever you can to make this sig great and worthwhile.


----------



## Sauce (Feb 12, 2015)

Avatar:
Size:150 x 200
Time:0:42-0:45
Border: dotted

Signature:
Size: Same as current signature
Time:0:17-0:28
Border:dotted

Please and thank you.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2015)

Trance said:


> Do whatever you can to make this sig great and worthwhile.







Any complaints or want something different, let me know.

*TO DO:*
Sauce


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Avatar:
> Size:150 x 200
> Time:0:42-0:45
> Border: dotted
> ...







Any complaints, necessity changes, etc., be sure to let me know.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 17, 2015)

Request: Avatar
Type: GIF
Stock: 
Time: :23 (from the when he steps his foot down) - :28 (when he completes his pose). If need be, you can start it at :24 second from when his foot is down. 
2nd avatar, if I can have it: :50 (from the first moment we see him) - :54/5 from when he finishes looking up and the camera changes.
Highest quality possible, please.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2015)

JOJO said:


> Request: Avatar
> Type: GIF
> Stock:
> Time: :23 (from the when he steps his foot down) - :28 (when he completes his pose). If need be, you can start it at :24 second from when his foot is down.
> ...







Complaints, changes, etc., let me know.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 17, 2015)

Request: Set
Type: JPG
Stock: Ava ----->  -Sig-----> 

Effects are up to you.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2015)

krory said:


> Complaints, changes, etc., let me know.



The only change I would like is for the last one on the first row to be given a dotted border along with the bottom two. 

Thanks.

Nice and fast work BTW


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

JOJO said:


> The only change I would like is for the last one on the first row to be given a dotted border along with the bottom two.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Nice and fast work BTW





Here you go. Better?

Gifs aren't that hard to do compared to everything else and I had the programs open already since I was trying to work on SotW.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 18, 2015)

krory said:


> Here you go. Better?
> 
> Gifs aren't that hard to do compared to everything else and I had the programs open already since I was trying to work on SotW.



Yes it is, thanks.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

*TO DO:*
Black Sheep


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2015)

Request: Senior Set Plz
Stock: 
Effects: Your Choice


----------



## Velocity (Feb 18, 2015)

Well, your stuff is pretty great so I might as well grab somethin' too. 

*Request:* Avatar
*Stock:* []
*Details:* I'd like the avatar to be of Red himself rather than the Pok?mon. Style it as you see fit (you seem to have a good eye for this stuff ) but I'd like to retain the red and black style.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

Black Sheep said:


> Request: Set
> Type: JPG
> Stock: Ava ----->  -Sig----->
> 
> Effects are up to you.







Complaints etc., let me know

*TO DO:*
Legend
Kuvira


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

Legend said:


> Request: Senior Set Plz
> Stock:
> Effects: Your Choice




*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 













Complaints, etc. lemme know.

*TO DO:*
Kuvira


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 18, 2015)

krory said:


> Complaints etc., let me know
> 
> *TO DO:*
> Legend
> Kuvira


 Thanks man


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2015)

krory said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its glorious


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

Kuvira said:


> Well, your stuff is pretty great so I might as well grab somethin' too.
> 
> *Request:* Avatar
> *Stock:* []
> *Details:* I'd like the avatar to be of Red himself rather than the Pok?mon. Style it as you see fit (you seem to have a good eye for this stuff ) but I'd like to retain the red and black style.






Complaints, redos, etc., lemme know.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 19, 2015)

That's pretty awesome actually, thanks.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 20, 2015)

Sig please Can you add Bad ass Aquaman


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 20, 2015)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: dotted border, no text


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)

Heavenly King said:


> Sig please Can you add Bad ass Aquaman





*TO DO:*
Vampire Princess


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)

Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: dotted border, no text




*Spoiler*: __ 














*TO DO:*
Masturbate


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 21, 2015)

150x200

Gif

Something trippy and/or eccentric


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 22, 2015)

krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! I love it! Thanks so much!


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

Lol said:


> 150x200
> 
> Gif
> 
> Something trippy and/or eccentric


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 22, 2015)

*Request type:* Set
*Ava:* 
*Sig:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* - Anything goes

Thanks.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 22, 2015)

I would very much like to have an image of the nerd from Dr. Seuss's _If I Ran the Zoo_with the words " The Original Nerd" below it. Then, I would also like an image of the nerd with hipster glasses, with the caption "I was a nerd before they were mainstream."

Would either of those be possible? Thank your much.


----------



## Sauce (Feb 23, 2015)

Ava: 1:05-1:07 (150 x 200 )
Sig: Same siz as my signature, please.
0:41-0:48 (before the fade out)
Can you add subtitles to what they're saying in that scene?
Here's my attempt at a manuscript of what I hear that they're saying
There's really not much to know about me, Heh, look at me, heh heh.
I am.
Could you please  also crop the "movie" borders.
Borders to the sig: dotted


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 23, 2015)

*Request Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior member size (I forget exactly how large that is.  I think the dimensions for the avatar are 150 x 200, and the filesize is 500.0 kb.)
*Description:* I want a set of  and .  Basically, for the avatar, I want the picture of Goku with any kind of background/border you think works best.  As for the signature, I really like your gifs that have an image layered over them, so if you could put the image of Goku on top of the gif (with any kind of visual effect/border you like, but preferably one that matches the avatar) that would be awesome.  Also, in the signature, could I get "Super Saiyan God" somewhere in there?

If this is a but much, my apologies


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2015)

Divine Death said:


> *Request type:* Set
> *Ava:*
> *Sig:*
> *Size:* Senior
> ...






*TO DO:*
Mider T
DemonDragonJ
Sauce
I Am Anarchy

Sorry for the length of time, but I should definitely have Mider T, DDJ, and Sauce done today and probably (hopefully) Anarchy as well.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2015)

I Am Anarchy said:


> *Request Type:* Set
> *Size:* Senior member size (I forget exactly how large that is.  I think the dimensions for the avatar are 150 x 200, and the filesize is 500.0 kb.)
> *Description:* I want a set of  and .  Basically, for the avatar, I want the picture of Goku with any kind of background/border you think works best.  As for the signature, I really like your gifs that have an image layered over them, so if you could put the image of Goku on top of the gif (with any kind of visual effect/border you like, but preferably one that matches the avatar) that would be awesome.  Also, in the signature, could I get "Super Saiyan God" somewhere in there?
> 
> If this is a but much, my apologies






Complaints, redos, insults, etc. let me know.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 1, 2015)

krory said:


> Complaints, redos, insults, etc. let me know.



Absolutely outstanding!  Many thanks!


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 2, 2015)

Request type: Signature
Avy :
Sig :
Effects: - Anything that makes the stock pop out.
Extra: try to keep the full body in the sig stock.

edit:
*changed the stock.*


----------



## Lance (Mar 3, 2015)

Add me back up on the list please.
Unbanned.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 8, 2015)

Signature:
Signature size: same as current
Video:
Time:1:18-1:21 (Take the fade out please in between the scenes)
Text (just like the way it is in my signature please): "I had a rough start in life. You should stay clear of me."
(Without the quotation marks)

Avatar:
Video:
Timing: 0:11 - 0:13 (Before Anastasia is putting her hair into the ponytail.)
Size: 150 x 200

Please take black bars out of the video please. Thank you.


----------



## Might Gai (Mar 8, 2015)

krory i need your amazing please! can i have a set?

here's the render! 
i would super love  to be in the sig but it's a pain in the ass since photobucket. i can't find any other links to it other than this one though. if it's too much of a hassle just use the first one!

bright colors/luminosity would be awesome. awww yeah all that good stuff


thank youuu!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 9, 2015)

krory said:


>



Thank you very much for those images! After I have finished with my current set, I shall likely use them.


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2015)

Super Senior Set Please

Effects: Up to You.


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 26, 2015)

krory can you please resize this pic to a size where jin is visible 
i am already using this as my ava but its too small you cant even see jin clearly 
i dont know anything about size numbers because this is the my 2nd request for an ava 
just resize it so that jin is clearly visible and i want a black line normal size border 
pls pls pls


----------



## Tink (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi there ^_^ Requesting set please- smallest size of 100x100, hope it shouldn't be too much trouble

Stock: 

Effects: Anything to make the picture pop, and if they could have the If the signature could have the words in it, that'd be great ^_^


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2015)

The shop is reborn.

I updated the first post a little, added a few other references (trying to update my portfolio somewhat), and changed the name to more efficiently describe what this is and what you can expect here. 

Anyways, if you - for some reason - don't want a beautiful set from Jolyne or Giornio, then come on by and let's see what I can manage.

To those who requested before I went AWOL and I never answered, let me know if you still want requests, or want new ones - even if you come in late, I'll put you at the top of the list.

Either way, enjoy this wonderful section that the staff worked so hard to make awesome.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 20, 2015)

Requesting Ava
Size - 175x250
OP says you prefer to pick your own stock so can I get an ava of Ayanami Rei in her white plugsuit.
Specifics: Feel free to go wild, if you need a theme I like it light, fitting her colour scheme I suppose 
I like your animated stuff but I don't mind if it's not animated since there's not much room in an ava 

Thanks


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Requesting Ava
> Size - 175x250
> OP says you prefer to pick your own stock so can I get an ava of Ayanami Rei in her white plugsuit.
> Specifics: Feel free to go wild, if you need a theme I like it light, fitting her colour scheme I suppose
> ...







Complaints, changes, quips, etc. just let me know. I tried to do a little with animation like you wanted but what I picked didn't end up showing up well but it gave a sort of static-diffusion effect that I thought could be kind of cool.  But if you want something redone or new, just say so.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 20, 2015)

Korky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, looks great 

24d at the mo, will get you in a few hours


----------



## Lance (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes please.


----------



## Sumu (Aug 23, 2015)

Requesting a sig of Law from OP

Can you make Law in his Punk Hazard attire sitting down petting a snow leopard and can you make it snow as well?

No animation. What's a good size for something like this?


----------



## Krory (Aug 24, 2015)

@Lance - Still working on yours, check your PM and let me know. 

@Leopard - I'm finding no stock to match a description of what you want and it seems a bit difficult to manipulate on my own, so won't be able to fill the specifics of the request. You can try asking someone else, or come up with something else.


----------



## Sumu (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok, can you do a snow leopard laying down in snow wearing Law's hat?


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2015)

Leopard said:


> Ok, can you do a snow leopard laying down in snow wearing Law's hat?



Sorry, man, what you're asking for is not exactly in line for sigs and gfxers, at least not in my line. You can try the other shops but I'm not sure how much success you'll have.

We also have a  thread here, maybe someone can draw up a stock for you that I can use... but with something this specific there's not much I can do if I can't find a stock to work with. Sorry.

@Lance - Hopefully, the final versions are in your PM box. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2015)

Posting final versions of Lance's avatars (even though he already got them via PM):


----------



## Araragi (Aug 29, 2015)

175x250 avy of Oshino Shinobu from Bakemonogatari pls

Text: Josuke

Thanks


----------

